# Gutter guards under shingles?



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

I am looking at gutter guards. Some install flat on the gutter. They say those that install under the shingles will result in shingle damage. Others install under the shingles and claim it is entirely harmless and much more effective than those that are flat to the gutter.

So, does putting gutter guards under the shingles damage shingles. (My house is 7 years old, with 20 year shingles...)

I suppose the effectiveness could go either way; flat is more likely to get the water, but it is also more likely to trap debris.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How would it damage the shingles? It's just thin piece that's slipped in under them.


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

I think its best to put it underneath the shingles. And as far as I know it doesn't damage the shingles.


----------



## husker08 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had someone install a gutter guard in the summer, it resembles a grill. I noticed it has a rounded curve to it. NOW, trying to fix leaks into the soffit area, and am told the gutter guard he installed is to sit ON the top of the shingle and clip to the outer side of the gutter. I am told the Heritage shingles should be replaced all along where he had the guard under the shingle. HELP!!!!


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

husker08 said:


> I had someone install a gutter guard in the summer, it resembles a grill. I noticed it has a rounded curve to it. NOW, trying to fix leaks into the soffit area, and am told the gutter guard he installed is to sit ON the top of the shingle and clip to the outer side of the gutter. I am told the Heritage shingles should be replaced all along where he had the guard under the shingle. HELP!!!!


 
take a pic and post it.

Gutter guards installed this summer wont damage the shingles in a few months unless it was installed by a hack. We need a pic of the gutter with the guard installed to see what is going on.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those perforated metal guards sit inside the gutter at the top. Where that C is on both sides, is where the guard sits in. I have them and hate them, due to we have Maple trees, and the guards catch all of the helicopters, in the spring when they come off the trees.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Your ok. Normally you have ice and water shield starter shingle regular shingle. So plenty of protection.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

747 said:


> Your ok. Normally you have ice and water shield starter shingle regular shingle. So plenty of protection.


I do not see where the OP posted that they have Rain & Ice Shield, nor that if the roof was even done per mfg directions.

All we know is that they have a question if the gutter guards were properly installed. They have the same ones I have, and they are made to fit inside the gutter at the top in the C's, not under the shingle.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

gregzoll said:


> I do not see where the OP posted that they have Rain & Ice Shield, nor that if the roof was even done per mfg directions.
> 
> All we know is that they have a question if the gutter guards were properly installed. They have the same ones I have, and they are made to fit inside the gutter at the top in the C's, not under the shingle.


:laughing: OK point taken:thumbup:


----------



## F.G.G.E. (Dec 23, 2013)

If installed properly any gutter guard, whether micro mesh, reverse curve, or aluminum, slides under the first shingle of your roof. This is true for most of the major brands that got the top spots in the leading consumer magazines. I have been in the gutter guard industry for awhile and own a website dedicated to gutter guards, why they are important, and contains reviews on the different types. Feel free to Click my name to visit the site. Anyway, gutter guards going under the shingle is very common and does not void you Roof warranty. You can PM me if you want me to get you in touch with a reputable local dealer


----------

